# why do you think you are fat



## loves2laugh (Jun 1, 2006)

what i mean is - what is the cause of your weight? i think i am an emotional eater-so food is a comfort- i also use it to celebrate. i read in a diet book a million years ago that fat is a barrier to the outside world- it must have struck a cord because after that one line i never picked up the book again. i have been through a lot of recovery in both 12 step and christian counseling. and i certainly feel much much better. i have been healed of a lot and i thank Jesus for that. i am looking at myself and wondering-am i still hiding? am i still trying to protect myself?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 1, 2006)

loves2laugh said:


> what i mean is - what is the cause of your weight? i think i am an emotional eater-so food is a comfort- i also use it to celebrate. i read in a diet book a million years ago that fat is a barrier to the outside world- it must have struck a cord because after that one line i never picked up the book again. i have been through a lot of recovery in both 12 step and christian counseling. and i certainly feel much much better. i have been healed of a lot and i thank Jesus for that. i am looking at myself and wondering-am i still hiding? am i still trying to protect myself?




I'm fat because that's the way I was made


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 1, 2006)

Like it or not, I've got life-giving fat by design. No matter what, I have proportionally large breasts and legs and hips. I also wrecked my metabolism for a few years with an eating disorder, doubling my weight. Now, it's settled some. 

What's more important than asking WHY, oh WHY, was I cursed with these legs, is that I can look at my body and see its potential for offering comfort, sexuality, life. And that's amazing and admirable. If someone else doesn't like it, screw them.


----------



## Mini (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm fat because I hold myself to unrealistic body standards.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm fat because I'm American.


----------



## CaliBBW (Jun 1, 2006)

I am fat for many reasons... pcos, yo-yo diets from age 10 (thanks mom), sedentary life style, of course eating habits and I cant forget my dads side of the family's genes.


----------



## The Kid (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm fat because, hell, I love food, and I don't like too many sports.... except for wiffleball, wiffleball is great.... but you don't stay thin on wiffleball alone.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

i have been overweight since i was a kid, probably since i was in the 1st or 2nd grade. When i was a child, my parents did not buy the tons of sugar snacks, treats, etc. (we never much even bought such cereals as Count Chocula or those other really sugary cereals). I think now, however, I am partly an emotional eater, eating when i am upset, and eating just to be eating sometimes. Since middle school and all throughout high school, I began to do the late breakfast, late dinner thing--waiting until I got home to eat lunch, skipping breakfast, and eating a late dinner. I still do it now, I only eat about once or twice a day. But usually, this is bad, because many times, there is a tendency to overeat. And, eating dinner right before bed....:doh:


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 2, 2006)

Well for starters... I was built broad- wide shoulders, etc. I also had a staff infection in my lymph nodes twice when I was younger, so my metabolism is screwed up. Many times I'm always hungry, and I don't eat when I'm emotional- but just when I'm bored. I'm a total grazer and tend to not realize when I'm overeating. Then I don't work off the calories I take in, though I'm working on that as of late as best I can. I'm horrible about portion control, and I eat at irregular times- especially when I'm out with close friends. I've always eaten too fast, but I've gotten better at that with time... sigh.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 2, 2006)

my body has been my body forever... i too was born this way...


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 2, 2006)

Genetics mainly - All my relatives are overweight and have a tendency toward type II diabetes, pregnancy diabetes (I forget the real name for that), and I and one of my cousins both have PCOS. In addition to that I had childhood asthma and am pretty clumsy, which both discouraged me from ever getting into sports (not to mention being a girl was a factor there too, I would have been best suited to wrestling or being a defensive linebacker but those sports don't exist for girls). But I have done various athletic things at different point in my life (dance class, swimming, gym class, aerobics, walking across campus every day) and they never had much affect on my weight. Similarly what I eat doesn't seem to have any effect on my weight, which has stayed pretty much constant since I started college, even though durning that time I switched from a german/italian diet with a lot of carbs and grease to a low carb diet with a lot of grilled chicken salads.

So yeah, genetics - over-efficient digestion, a high natural set-point for my weight (about 210 and I'm only 5'4" tall), and the fact that if I try to just eat fewer calories my hunger is very persistent, distracting, and makes me be in a bad mood until I go eat enough to maintain my weight.


----------



## ripley (Jun 2, 2006)

Genetics, lifestyle, and past dieting. 

To address your question about hiding behind your fat...I think that's a load of hooey! Maybe it creates a physical distance, volume-wise, but it is one of the most attention grabbing things out there, too. I agree that there can be emotional basis for eating too much. But there is also plain ol' love of food.  I could twelve-step till I circumnavigated the globe, and it's not gonna change that!


----------



## Stevefezzik (Jun 2, 2006)

I think beer has something to do with it.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 2, 2006)

contribute to my weight. Part genetics--although I'm fatter than anyone else in my immediate family; a couple cousins come close. All my sisters and I have PCOS, I eat to celebrate, to soothe, or when I'm bored, and I don't get the exercize I should. Although I was always fat, even when doing lots of farmwork. Plus some yo-yo dieting over the years. No way to point to one cause in my life. Now I finally just realize and accept it's part of who I am.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 2, 2006)

*Genetics mainly. The medication I am currently taking also helped me put on a few pounds. I don't exercise enough, though I do walk a lot and hope to be riding my bike a bit more (I just applied for a job one town over, third shift) back and forth to work.

I will give myself snaps though, as I am very proportionate (classic hourglass shape).*


----------



## PolarKat (Jun 2, 2006)

Well.. It's really simple.. I'm genetically superior in many ways.. as to not be eaten by bears.. I eat them!!


----------



## FitChick (Jun 2, 2006)

When I was fat, it was because I was often bored. I noticed I would often eat out of boredom. Also, because I had a pref for fatty, fried foods.

Since I got involved in more things on a REGULAR basis (exercise, other stuff), and cut out fried foods, things have changed. I also began doing what I call mindful eating...before I eat something, I ask myself if I'm really hungry or just eating out of mindlessness.


----------



## NFA (Jun 2, 2006)

I reject the notion that a fat body is one in need of explanation. There are no psycho-analytical explanations for my body. No physical disorders. No rampent gluttony. I am fat, because I am fat.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 2, 2006)

NFA said:


> I reject the notion that a fat body is one in need of explanation. There are no psycho-analytical explanations for my body. No physical disorders. No rampent gluttony. I am fat, because I am fat.




I can't rep him again, so I'll just have to say: Ditto for me.


----------



## mouse (Jun 2, 2006)

What is PCOS?

I'm not really fat, but the extra weight I carry is because I enjoy food. I exercise a lot.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 2, 2006)

PCOS stands for poly cystic ovary syndrome. It's a hormonal disorder connected with diabetes where glucose is mis-metabolized into extra hormones. The ovaries get confused - eggs ripen but aren't ovulated and instead become cysts, releasing more incorrect hormones. Standard symptoms are being overweight, hairy, and having irregular or no periods. Standard treatment is birth control pills, although there is an alternate medication for women who want to try to conceive.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, I'm also fat because I'm fat...I don't wear it like a badge of honor, though....it's just who I am. But there *are* reasons I became the person I am, including my size. 

The biggest reason I became fat is because my family, too, is genetically disposed to being fat. Mom, aunts, uncles, siblings...all big. I was quite thin, though, until I got married, started having kids, got depressed, struggled with past abuse, etc. Part of it was because I was trying to hide and insulate myself...I believe that without a doubt. The abuse I experienced made me uncomfortable with men. I had a body that was very attractive to many men and I didn't like dealing with the attention I got from them, so I "fixed it". 

Another part of the reason was that I simply love to eat. It was a difficult thing to admit this, though, being mired in the whole Richard Simmons/Susan Powter/general society-esque mentality "You're so sad and miserable because you're fat and you've got to stop overeating/eating the wrong things and THEN you'll be happy when you're skinny!" bullshit. I often felt like food was the enemy. 

Now? I'm fat because I choose to be. I love food, and have no other reason for being the way I am now, nor do I plan to change.


----------



## loves2laugh (Jun 2, 2006)

you know joy i think you hit on something- i remember being called out to in perverted ways- i was really young- like 10 and men would say these things about my body and especially my butt. 
i also realize and finally accept that i just like to eat- the sweeter the better! of course now that i know i can't be eaten by a bear i am really set!

thanks for all your responses and your patience with my question. i am better than i was but am still struggling with body image issues. this site is the best and i care about all of you so much. thanks for being here and being honest.


----------



## FitChick (Jun 3, 2006)

You can lose weight even if you have PCOS. I have PCOS (was diagnosed in 1991), and lost a lot of weight and never regained it.


----------



## William (Jun 3, 2006)

Seems that popped out at birth at 10.5 lbs with mucho fat rolls and never looked back

William



sunandshadow said:


> PCOS stands for poly cystic ovary syndrome. It's a hormonal disorder connected with diabetes where glucose is mis-metabolized into extra hormones. The ovaries get confused - eggs ripen but aren't ovulated and instead become cysts, releasing more incorrect hormones. Standard symptoms are being overweight, hairy, and having irregular or no periods. Standard treatment is birth control pills, although there is an alternate medication for women who want to try to conceive.


----------



## Jane (Jun 3, 2006)

Because SOMEONE has to be able to live through potato famines and keep the breedin' going.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm fat for a number of reasons. One is my mother was afraid that at a normal slightly plump age 7 that i would grow into a fat adult and started taking to weght watchers at such a tender age. I was on weight watchers for about 5 years and we gave up cuz it never helped. I was sick with chronic infections as a child which precluded me from a lot of activity. That didnt help. My mom and many family members are fat too.

I eat emotionally and lazily. What ever is easy and at hand to eat, i tend to eat. I also am a major couch potato. I am slowly changing that because i want to lose weight for an easier pregnancy. (going to start trying in the fall) But i also LOVE food and that does thelp lol


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2006)

I remember my dad telling me as a kid that i was fat & that unless i slimmed no one would ever want me .... & having been sexually abused prior to that by another family member i piled on the weight to that the abuse would stop. Ironically when i hit my late teens & was heavier than most of my friends it was ME who got all the male attention ... & i loved it !!! Since then i accepted my past but continued to be overweight ... one of the nice things about being bigger is that it's an easy way to suss out if people are willing to get to know ME as opposed to judging me on appearances - cos if they are that superficial then i know they are not the kind of person i like to get involved with in a friendship (or any other) sense.


----------



## NFA (Jun 4, 2006)

[size=-1]_removed quote from deleted post-moderator[/size]_

You're wrong. You can claim you aren't critcising people, but what you are doing is calling people liars and gluttons. Again, you are wrong. I've seen the mathematical explanations of how much I must be eating to justify my weight. Well, its bull. Plain and simple. The human body is more complicated than that, and its people like you who assume it is and assume this gives you the right to judge others that is such a problem. You want to reduce our bodies into dismissable functions of our immorality, but I won't allow that. I know what I eat. It isn't as balanced as I'd like, but its hardly shoveling food into my throat. The total calories almost never exceed 2000. And I walk every day for 45 minutes or more. There is no mathematical "reason" for my body. There is no medical disfunction. I'm fat. And I'll thank you not to use that as a basis for unfounded judgementalism of me or of any other fat person. The world is not as simplistic as your bigotry would like it to be.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

NFA said:


> You're wrong. You can claim you aren't critcising people, but what you are doing is calling people liars and gluttons. Again, you are wrong. I've seen the mathematical explanations of how much I must be eating to justify my weight. Well, its bull. Plain and simple. The human body is more complicated than that, and its people like you who assume it is and assume this gives you the right to judge others that is such a problem. You want to reduce our bodies into dismissable functions of our immorality, but I won't allow that. I know what I eat. It isn't as balanced as I'd like, but its hardly shoveling food into my throat. The total calories almost never exceed 2000. And I walk every day for 45 minutes or more. There is no mathematical "reason" for my body. There is no medical disfunction. I'm fat. And I'll thank you not to use that as a basis for unfounded judgementalism of me or of any other fat person. The world is not as simplistic as your bigotry would like it to be.




_I say we squish this Twisted03 moron._


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ahem...mods...we have another one. What is this, sh*thead Sunday?*


----------



## NFA (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh, I get it now. Some fat hate site is trying to stage an "invasion" because obviously their lives are so darn fufilling that they have the time for such nonsense. Guess what, fellas. You aren't the first, won't be the last. And, for all of your insight that you are offering revealed truths that we just hadn't heard yet, we've all heard it all of our lives. You're just going to have to deal with the fact that some of us are aware that all you're peddling is snake oil.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*I would rather be fat than be like you.

Dick.*


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

twisted03 said:


> wtf??? peddeling snake oil? and no im not a fat hater i came to give advice that will 100% WORK GARANTEED its not my fault that some of you cant disipline yourselves without help but since i now see how this site works why dont you answer my 2 questions before i get banned or are you afraid?



*I will keep this to two words...f*ck off. Those such as yourself do not deserve more that.*


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

twisted03 said:


> why woyuld you say that when you know NOTHING about me and ive tried to be nothing but helpful?



*You are a fool.*


----------



## twisted03 (Jun 4, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *You are a fool.*


why because i have self discipline and your jealous of that? you still havent answered my question either


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

twisted03 said:


> why because i have self discipline and your jealous of that? you still havent answered my question either


----------



## redbeard (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a friend, he's a pretty big guy at 285 lbs and standing around 5 foot 11.

Anyways, he's always said what you all say, his body works different, and he can eat a 1 oz cookie and gain 3 oz of fat. I actually kinda believe him because well.... I've known him all my life. I've seen him go up and down in weight, he's not happy being big but it's hard for him to lose it. 

Recently however, as in, starting at the beginning of the year, he started trying to lose the weight again, he said it's horrible, he describes to me his daily food intake, which is normally 1 south beach diet tv dinner, an apple and a pear. That and water, thats it for the whole day, plus he jogs three times a week for 15 minutes at a time, and recently added in weight training from time to time as well. 

The worst is one day he told me a couple times a week he dices up a bell pepper, an onion and a tomato sprinkled with a little garlic powder for a meal. It's all really gross to me but in all honesty, since the beginning of this year, he's gone from 285 and all fat, down to 245 and he's beginning to build muscle. 

so technically yes, it _is_ possible to lose weight no matter what, the question is, is it worth the cost and sacrifice of your current lifestyle? For a lot of people the answer is no, for me the answer is no, I like food too much, but for him the answer was yes. 


oh btw hi, this is my first post


----------



## NFA (Jun 4, 2006)

Aw, would you look at that. The trolls are coordinating. Its almost like they have higher level brain function.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

NFA said:


> Aw, would you look at that. The trolls are coordinating. Its almost like they have higher level brain function.


*
I did not think that was possible NFA. Higher level brain function would suggest the presence of at least a rudimentary brain. Most trolls don't even have that.

I've been watching the Newest Member field, and the trolls have been busy swarming us. I have a canned response all ready to go.*


----------



## redbeard (Jun 4, 2006)

Slow down now, I'm a big guy too, and I enjoy it, but I also have a saying "if your willing to give up everything, you can get anything" and that is exactly true in my friends case. 

But for me, I value my cooking too much. =)


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

*My troll-dar is twitching....*


----------



## redbeard (Jun 4, 2006)

It's ok, I'm used to being under the radar. You'll get to know me in time, I'm legit. 

Wether I'm 200 pounds or 2000 pounds my attitude will always be positive, nothing I hate more than seeing depression in someone. I'm a big guy because of the lifestyle I live and thats all there is to it, but in all honesty, my weight isn't the biggest part of me (no pun intended) people don't see me as the fat guy or the guy who eats too much. I don't let them, some know me as the "funny" guy the "good listener" the guy thats good for advice, the mechanic or whatever... all of these positive traits about myself overshadow the extra weight I carry around. 

Your weight is only an issue if you let it be. For me, it's not an issue any more than the color of my underwear is an issue, I believe, if I really wanted to lose the weight bad enough I could, and it's not that I chose to be 'big' it's that I chose to eat well, and being big is an effect from that. 

For now it hasn't been bad enough to bother me, but if it ever does, I'll do something about it and I think I'll be successfull with it, but until then, I enjoy being santa at xmas for my kids =-)


----------



## Jane (Jun 4, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *I will keep this to two words...f*ck off. Those such as yourself do not deserve more that.*


Sometimes I HATE summer vacation.


----------



## Jane (Jun 4, 2006)

NFA said:


> Aw, would you look at that. The trolls are coordinating. Its almost like they have higher level brain function.


It's part of the collective.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

Jane said:


> Sometimes I HATE summer vacation.




*You and me both Jane. The kids are out of school and getting into trouble already.*


----------



## BigNasty (Jun 4, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *You and me both Jane. The kids are out of school and avoiding being at home and not bringing their friends home because they are so embarressed by my fat panda legs and the dumps I take which leave pennies and bubble gum in the bottom of the bowl.*



Tell them to get over it.

SA - "Size Acceptance" - a civil rights movement started in 1969 when NAAFA, the National Association to Advance Fat Acceptance was founded. The size acceptance movement seeks to eliminate discrimination against fat people in all areas of life and generally make life better for people of size.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

BigNasty said:


> Tell them to get over it.
> 
> SA - "Size Acceptance" - a civil rights movement started in 1969 when NAAFA, the National Association to Advance Fat Acceptance was founded. The size acceptance movement seeks to eliminate discrimination against fat people in all areas of life and generally make life better for people of size.


----------



## redbeard (Jun 4, 2006)

erm, does that happen a lot?


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

redbeard said:


> erm, does that happen a lot?



*
Does what happen a lot? You mean the trolls? Not usually. And I normally don't break out the "cat flying finger". *


----------



## Sumguy (Jun 4, 2006)

twisted03 said:


> why because i have self discipline and your jealous of that? you still havent answered my question either


Are you aware that there are people in this world that have a severe medical condition which causes them to be that way? My mother for instance is one of those people. She is a truck driver that has bad knees and a bad back from driving the truck but you probably do not care about that case either. Oh well I am not one of those people I am 6'4" 245lbs and I exercise every day. I would love to see you say something like to my mother in front of me. Probably never happen though you are probably just an internet tough guy. I doubt very seriously you would say that to someones face. Just my thought. What do you think. Oh I am sorry you probably do not have a brain. I on the other hand will be happy to buy you a plane ticket to come here and see if you have the nerve to say that to someone I know.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 4, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


>



I'm totally saving the picture of that cat.


----------



## loves2laugh (Jun 4, 2006)

i posted this thread not looking for advise on weight loss and CERTAINLY NOT TO START ANY SHIT. it was a simple question and i think my reason for asking was obvious. i am in a contemptive mood in regards to my weight and wanted others in my community to share their thoughts. 
i dont know what twisted said that pissed people off as it was deleted before i was able to see it, but i dont want anger to be a theme on this thread unless it is an explanation for the original question which was why are YOU fat. if you are not fat then the question obviously doesn't have anything to do with you. 

although i do really like the cat flipping the finger  i think i am going to steal it!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm totally saving the picture of that cat.




*It is probably the one nice thing I posted today!*


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 4, 2006)

loves2laugh said:


> i posted this thread not looking for advise on weight loss and CERTAINLY NOT TO START ANY SHIT. it was a simple question and i think my reason for asking was obvious. i am in a contemptive mood in regards to my weight and wanted others in my community to share their thoughts.
> i dont know what twisted said that pissed people off as it was deleted before i was able to see it, but i dont want anger to be a theme on this thread unless it is an explanation for the original question which was why are YOU fat. if you are not fat then the question obviously doesn't have anything to do with you.
> 
> although i do really like the cat flipping the finger  i think i am going to steal it!


*
Loves2laugh, your posting was not problematic as far as I can see. The problem was that trolls hijacked the thread and ran with it. And like a fool, I allowed myself to be swept up into a battle with them. And we all know, you cannot fight with trolls. It's a no-win situation. And don't think twice about what Twisted had to say. It was worthless and hateful.

Have fun with the cat. I love that picture to bits and want to share!*


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm fat because of a few things.
My mom and dad were fat, so genetics had a role in it.
I was raised by my grandparents though, and they tended to comfort me with food.
Food = Love
I was put on my first diet when I was about 5 years old. It was one of those 500 calorie diets, that graduated to 800 calories as I got older. I was on diet after diet.
Yeah, I kept losing the weight, but when my eating disorders kicked in, I'd always gain back the pounds and they'd bring the kids. I starved myself fat.
I've been maintaining between 375lbs, and 400lbs, for the last 10 years, so I think I'm doing something right. I just quit trying to fight it. I eat whatever I want, when I want it..and I do overindulge on occassion, but it's not the end of the world.
I am what I am...a fat girl in a big world. *giggles*


----------



## curvy_zoe (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm fat becasue I eat for the wrond reasons. I eat because I am bored or tired or well....awake. Just kidding. I eat the wrong things most of the time. I have a very busy life and end up running through the drive thrus often.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 6, 2006)

built4sho said:


> Before you mark me a troll and start flaming me because I am new, hear me out. I am not here to talk down or make fun of anyone for being overweight.
> 
> MoonGoddess and NFA, taking into consideration the purpose of this forum, I'm sure you get trolls all the time who post rude and ignorant comments about people being fat. It is understandable that you are quick to take the defensive side.
> 
> ...


 
One of the purposes of this site is to help big people form a sense of community and learn to accept themselves. I've only read this one post from you, so I'm not sure what the others said which were addressed, but the general tone of this one is one that we hope to avoid in coming here. Not that we are trying to hide, but your attitude, while seemingly want to "help" us, is one that seems to assume that being fat is always bad. That we must be insecure, miserable, unhealthy people....simply because we're fat. That's simply not true. Your statement that we would be "better, healther, and more confident" is condescending, and that is what many people take offense to. Please....take your "advice" elsewhere.

(I realize now that this person is banned, but it sure feels better having posted this.)


----------



## MissChristal (Jun 6, 2006)

Very interesting, FITChick


----------



## William (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi

I have been fat from birth

William




loves2laugh said:


> what i mean is - what is the cause of your weight? i think i am an emotional eater-so food is a comfort- i also use it to celebrate. i read in a diet book a million years ago that fat is a barrier to the outside world- it must have struck a cord because after that one line i never picked up the book again. i have been through a lot of recovery in both 12 step and christian counseling. and i certainly feel much much better. i have been healed of a lot and i thank Jesus for that. i am looking at myself and wondering-am i still hiding? am i still trying to protect myself?


----------



## THE CHEF (Jun 6, 2006)

As a chef, being fat is an occupational hazard.

The Chef is a big man because he has a big appetite. The Chef has a big appetite because he is a big man.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 6, 2006)

THE CHEF said:


> As a chef, being fat is an occupational hazard.
> 
> The Chef is a big man because he has a big appetite. The Chef has a big appetite because he is a big man.



I thought that The Chef was going to quit referring to The Chef in 3rd person. 

And capitalizing The Chef ... sheesh. Ok, Jesus.


----------



## AmazonKelli (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm fat because I eat LOTS! haha


----------



## FitChick (Jun 6, 2006)

I was fat because I had too much hand-to-mouth action and not enough foot-to-pedal action!


----------



## loves2laugh (Jun 8, 2006)

FitChick said:


> I was fat because I had too much hand-to-mouth action and not enough foot-to-pedal action!




hahahahhahaha


----------



## truth38 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm fat because I was a fat child, which turned into a fat teen, and now I am a fat adult.
I eat sweets when I am angry or sad. I am trying to fix that because as I was told by my friend enjoy the sweets when you want them, not because you have to have them, if you are mad at someone let them know, and the best advise if someone hurts you, do not punish yourself, you did not do anything wrong.

Yeah, I still enjoy the occassional snicker bar or oreo cookie, well cookies, but I do because I want to not because I have to.


----------



## William (Jul 7, 2006)

I come from a Fat Family and happen to be one of the fattest

William


----------



## wtchmel (Jul 7, 2006)

i believe compulsive dieting and then eating normally after the fact over the last 27 years has made me fat. If I was supported as a child in the body i had at the time, i would've been societies veiw of normal.(with a big ass and legs, it's my legacy,lol) I believe your setpoint is raised everytime you lose wieght.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2006)

For me its because I do very little exercise and sit at a desk and eat cookies all day.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 10, 2006)

I think this is a thought provoking question. As to answer it. I think in my case it starts off being genetics as, I have large people on both sides of my family (However I'm the fattest one on both sides) . Also- I am an emotional eater. I was in denial for a long period of time, but for the longest time food was my best friend. And although my eating habits have changed because now I am more aware of what I eat and when I eat. I still find myself turning to food on some days. It's hard to break the habit of what I've known for so long. I admit that food...some of it...in my case fast food is my addiction, and it's VERY hard at times not to gorge when food has been my everything for so long. I have eaten out of boredom, loneliness, desperation. Food has never rejected me in any way, so I fell in love, but being older and wiser I decided to TRY and cut back some...NOT a diet because that's a waste of time, I don't deprive myself, I am just more cautious now!​


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 10, 2006)

FitChick said:


> You can lose weight even if you have PCOS. I have PCOS (was diagnosed in 1991), and lost a lot of weight and never regained it.



Congrats for you. It is different for everyone, let me assure you. Not everyone has the same severity. I am 28 and at 26 drs were trying to talk me into a hyserectomy (sp?). I cant take BC because it makes me bleed non-stop. (after 6 months the dr finally realised I wasn't going to stop) I have also lost weight. I lost 80 pounds with WW...and have maintianed most of that loss, however, I hit a pleatue for a year...exercising and following the program. I went to a dr for advice and he told me it was due to my pcos and insulin resistance that I am stuck. I am now on metformin...which does help some. I cant even lose 5 pounds without it...but I still can't get below a certain weight. I am still trying though because I don't like how I feel.

That being said....the reasons I am fat: genes....both sides of my family are ALL fat. I have never been thin. EVER. Ok well there was a period of 10 min after I was born that I was normal, but once I was fed my first bottle...that was the end of it all. I am fat because I am American. I am fat because I have been on diets my whole life. I am fat because I have PCOS complicated by Insulin Resistance (which is not diabeties...I dont have the super highs, I have the super lows...hypoglycemia). I am fat because I am on the internet instead of taking a walk.

Having said that about walking. I went through a bout of bulemia my junior year of high school. I was 350lbs then and on the track team working my ass off everyday running laps. I would eat lunch with everyone else but I also used to purge as a means of trying to lose weight. If women with my conditions such as PCOS can lose weight.....I should have been able to lose weight then, but I didnt lose more than 20 pounds in 4 months...and thats hella exercising and little eating. Am I defensive? Hell yeah Im defensive. I have more will power than most could dream of. I can follow a diet. My body doesn't lose weight. I refuse to give into WLS though. I am still trying to find the eating plan that works with all my hormonal crap.

Sorry guys if this was all TMI, lol, I have no censor in my brain to tell me when I have hit a TMI subject, lol


----------



## Brenda (Jul 10, 2006)

While I come from a family of mosttly very overweight people some are thin so I can't blame genetics alone. I think I am fat because for many years I ate too much and exercised too little. WHile I do not think I have the phyiscal capacity to be a size 8 regardless of eating I do have the capacity to be much slimmer.

I used to say it was just genetics but in a way that is because I felt I had to justify myself. Regardless of the reasons for why I am heavy it is no one's business but my own and I should not have to experience discrimination because of it.

Brenda


----------



## Paquito (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm fat due to two things: lifestyle and genetics. I take in WAY more calories than I burn, I'm pretty sedentary, and I eat the "bad" foods (but they hurt SO good).
Also, my mom's side of the gene pool is rampant with obesity, especially where the guys are concerned. I have several uncles in the upper 300s to almost 500s, but we got some big ladies too.

But the biggest contribution to my fatness is my choice to be fat.


p.s. what was with all the trolls on this thread today? geez, can't people get a f****** life instead of trying to demean a great site? I thought I was gonna have to pimpslap some hoz today, no joke.


----------



## saucywench (Mar 24, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> p.s. what was with all the trolls on this thread today?


I wasn't here on the forums to witness it, but I'm sure the phenomenon you're referring to is commonly known as Spring Break.

Usually happens every year around these parts.


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 24, 2008)

I like my carbs too much. Love breads, pastas,and potatoes. I don't think I metabloze them well. And I don't exercise as much as I should.
Ruth


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 24, 2008)

for me (and im just "above average" not noticeably fat, unless i take my shirt off) its the combination of always being a good eater, and once being a good athlete...who's metabolism once high is now much lower do to inactivity from being a sound member of the sedentary work force....who gets lots of free meals


----------



## amber83 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mine is a lot of things. I've always been big, but I really gained when I was about 20. That was due to an unhappy marriage, which led to overeating and a poor diet. And, in a way, I believe it was a subconscious way of protecting myself from getting pregnant in that marriage. Why? Simply because my insulin resistance built and built and I quit ovulating due to the imbalance. Which leads me to the next reason - type II diabetes. 

After an extended business trip and once I began treating my diabetes with medicine and a complete 180 in regards to my diet, I shed about 60 or so pounds. But, even today, I am still big. I workout 3 to 5 times a week and eat well...but my weight loss is very slow. And I am fine with that. I manage to stay off multiple medications and I am proof that big people can be healthy. 

My ambition is not to be a size 6 on a billboard, but to be ME. To me, all I really care about now is my health. It isn't being skinny or fat for me, it's living a long, healthy life and enjoying children and grandchildren. If I do that at size 12 or 22, I really don't care. I am me and this is the only body I will ever have so I will be happy with what I got.


----------



## Asrai (Mar 25, 2008)

Well since I exercise more and eat healthier than my brother I'm sure genes has a role to play. 

Being a nerd sitting around a lot doesn't help though, but I feel good being a 5'9 280lbs BHM.


----------



## Stevefezzik (Mar 25, 2008)

An old reliable measure is when the gut starts to get in the way when tieing your shoes, you can switch to loafers or velcro, but its a sure sign you're at least starting to get fat. I just don't care if I get fatter or lose weight, don't try to do either.

When I get to the point that I can't get behind a steering wheel in a car, then I might reconsider that. At 258 lbs I'm fat, but not so fat that I fear breaking chairs or flying, actually you could call me obese, but I think you need to hit 300, before its a serious concern.


----------



## olwen (Mar 26, 2008)

NFA said:


> I reject the notion that a fat body is one in need of explanation. There are no psycho-analytical explanations for my body. No physical disorders. No rampent gluttony. I am fat, because I am fat.



What he said.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 3, 2008)

I used to think that I used weight to put up a barrier between myself and others - particularly as it related to relationships with men. I had huge issues growing up with my perception that my mother chose men over her children. Although heavy to varying degrees my whole life, I didn't become super-sized until after I became a mother and separated from my son's father. I thought for a long time that I did that sub-consciously because I didn't trust myself not to do the same things my mother did. About a year and a half ago I had a realization that I was in a place where I trusted myself to chose a good man and to be a responsible mother and so started the process of looking. On the journey found about Dims, size-acceptance, etc. so am interested exclusively in the FA category. More men available to me - barrier of weight not an issue - if the reason I was fat was what I thought it was, you would think I would be skinny now. Not so much.

So now I think it's genetics and because I eat a lot. The end.


----------



## Fud (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree that being fat does not need a justification, if someone walked up to me on the street and asked my why am I fat, I would not answer them. However I consider this to be a safe place so I will answer.

I had puppy fat as a child but at 12 I had my growth spurt and got quite thin, size NZ14 on a 5'8" frame, I also developed breasts at that age and got my period. My father pushed my mother to put me on the atkins diet at the age of 12. Appearantly I was too fat. He died shortly after. Maybe my father was scared of my blossoming sexuality? Who knows?

I then started to but on a lot of weight very quickly, I can look at photos and tell how long my father had been dead based on how much weight I look like I've gained. Today I would say I'm 240 pounds, I dont know I have not weighed myself since I was 18.

The weight is still there because I sooth myself with food. It used to be for every little thing that bothered me now its only to cope with guilt for when I am not studying.

I am currently working with the overcoming overing eating approach to remedy the situation.


----------



## troubadours (Apr 3, 2008)

i'm fat because i'm lazy, love to eat and also love to be fat.

i attribute my shape, however, to genetics.






(an accurate representation of the women in my family)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 3, 2008)

troubadours said:


> (an accurate representation of the women in my family)



GOD! Stop being cute.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 3, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i'm fat because i'm lazy, love to eat and also love to be fat.
> 
> i attribute my shape, however, to genetics.
> 
> ...



funny, thats an accurate representaton of my family period.
damn you and your cuteness


----------



## troubadours (Apr 3, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> GOD! Stop being cute.





free2beme04 said:


> funny, thats an accurate representaton of my family period.
> damn you and your cuteness



who, me? :batting: :bow:


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 3, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> GOD! Stop being cute.



As if she could


----------



## love dubh (Apr 3, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i'm fat because i'm lazy, love to eat and also love to be fat.
> 
> i attribute my shape, however, to genetics.
> 
> ...




Stooopppp being cute. You've giving me cuteness diabeetus.

(And in the by "stop," I mean "do go on.")


----------



## troubadours (Apr 3, 2008)

ok, now everyone can hate me...i'm not really that conceited :/but diabeetus made me think of bitches don't know bout my diabeetus


----------



## troubadours (Apr 3, 2008)

lol that was my 666th post ~omg~


----------



## Paquito (Apr 3, 2008)

troubadours said:


> ok, now everyone can hate me...i'm not really that conceited :/but diabeetus made me think of bitches don't know bout my diabeetus




cuteness overload...cant...compute
*head explodes*


----------



## Tommy_Oblivion (Apr 3, 2008)

Because I have a reckless abandon for cooking and consuming food i enjoy.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 4, 2008)

I started to get chubby when I was 6 and my parents split up. I yo yo dieted from age 6-14, got sent to fat camp 2x and then battled with a drug addiction for 2 years which also helped to keep me "thin" from the time I was 16 to 17. The entire time all I really wanted was to let myself just be me. At 18, I threw in the towel and started gaining intentionally, something I had wanted to do for a very long while and had dabbled in briefly several times. I went from 200 pounds to 220 pounds and then from 220 pounds to around 270 or so. I ended up dropping some weight for a few years and most recently gained 100+ pounds intentionally. I have never been happier with the way that my body looks.




tl;dr version:
I guess I'm fat because a) my metabolism has been shot to shit by abusing my body and yo yo dieting 

and mostly because

b) that is exactly how I want to be and gained a whole bunch of weight on purpose to get myself there.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

I was a super skinny rail of a kid until about the 5th grade, I had a relative who decided that it was proper to put hands where they didn't belong. With no one to tell (back in the 'day' this kind of thing wasn't talked about) and feeling like it MUST be my fault, I used food to suppress the bad feelings....along with poor self esteem and no self worth, food has been my friend for years. I have been on a self journey over the years for better eating habits and healthier living along with trying to come to peace with my past...so needless to say my life has also been yo-yo dieting, up and down the scales...in my adult life I have fluctuated from a size 14-16 to a size 24-26. Right now I am about a 20 and feel comfortable with this size but in getting older my body is ska-reeming at me to get back to a 16-18...my knees and overall health and wellness is much better down about 40 pounds from where I am now.

Do I think I am fat? Right now, yes. For me, that is.

TJC


----------



## Jezebel (Apr 4, 2008)

I was made curvy and hourglass
I became fat when I got with my big bf and changed my active lifestyle into an eating inactive one.

Plus, I've always been an emotional foodie.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Apr 5, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i'm fat because i'm lazy, love to eat and also love to be fat.
> 
> i attribute my shape, however, to genetics.
> 
> ...



hope I am not being overzealous when I say that the chart is flipping incredible, we should measure everything by pears, and eventually accept it as our currency


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 7, 2008)

ive always been fat ever since i was a kid and done every diet going i think. at my heaviest 588lbs and now im at 483lbs at 37 years of age as i used comfort eat to an extreme due to having a violent ex partner and then the loss of my father made my comfort eating even worse. This resulted in me being house bound for the last 5 years. Now im this size im getting to like me again thanks to my boy friend who is a life long FA and he has taught me to love myself again after my self esteem hit rock bottom but were just now working on trying to get me going out again but this im finding very hard due to be inside so long and also the fear of what other people will say when they see me out, even though my boy friend is proud to be seen with me. Has anyone else suffered like this and how have you dealt with it? This is only my second post as im still nervous.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 7, 2008)

I think I'm fat because...I eat too much, I comfort eat, I have irregular eating patterns so my metabolism is a bit shot, I'm not active enough, I have a slighty underactive thyroid, I don't have the willpower to get thin, I've always been fat. I think that about covers it! Lol!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 7, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> im finding very hard due to be inside so long and also the fear of what other people will say when they see me out, even though my boy friend is proud to be seen with me. Has anyone else suffered like this and how have you dealt with it? This is only my second post as im still nervous.



People used to look at my ex and me out together as he was my complete opposite - I'm average height, fat, ginger and pale as can be.....he's really tall, so very skinny and Nigerian, so reaaaaallly black! It's easier said than done, but I used to ignore people.....I was happy to be out & having a good time with my boyfriend so I concentrated on that & f*** everyone else. Also, a lot of people looked/stared (which i kinda understood coz I probably wouldn't have been able to help myself doing the same if the situation were reversed) but no-one really said anything. Not that I heard anyway. On brave days I used to stare back at people looking at me! Just go for it - your boyfriend loves you as you are and is proud to be seen with you and that's what matters at the end of the day.

I hope that was helpful-ish....only my 3rd post, so I'm a bit new to this game!


----------



## comperic2003 (Apr 7, 2008)

NFA said:


> [size=-1]_removed quote from deleted post-moderator[/size]_
> 
> You're wrong. You can claim you aren't critcising people, but what you are doing is calling people liars and gluttons. Again, you are wrong. I've seen the mathematical explanations of how much I must be eating to justify my weight. Well, its bull. Plain and simple. The human body is more complicated than that, and its people like you who assume it is and assume this gives you the right to judge others that is such a problem. You want to reduce our bodies into dismissable functions of our immorality, but I won't allow that. I know what I eat. It isn't as balanced as I'd like, but its hardly shoveling food into my throat. The total calories almost never exceed 2000. And I walk every day for 45 minutes or more. There is no mathematical "reason" for my body. There is no medical disfunction. I'm fat. And I'll thank you not to use that as a basis for unfounded judgementalism of me or of any other fat person. The world is not as simplistic as your bigotry would like it to be.



I do not know you or what you eat, but consuming less than 2000 calories, especially for a guy, can lead to weight gain. I am not saying it is the reason, or even a reason why you are fat, but it is a possibility.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 7, 2008)

F*ck. I had hoped NFA was back and posting again, but it seems a two-year old thread was recently revived.


----------



## rita.jones56 (Apr 9, 2008)

I really don't know why I'm overweight. I exercise and I eat right, but I guess I just have a slow metabolism. I am starting to see some progress though, especially over the last three weeks with my new eating habits.


----------



## volatile (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the reason I am fat has a lot to do with genetics but isn't the only reason. I have pictures of me at about 1 or 2 years old and I was always chubby & just gained as I got older. I have never been thin & was always the biggest in my class when in school.

My Dad's side of the family is bigger as well as my Mom's side. My Grandma had an Aunt that was very large, upwards of 600-700 lbs. I have two older brothers who were thin as children/teenagers and later gained weight in their 20's & 30's. 

However the reason I _stayed_ fat was simply my diet. I lived on junk food/fast food for a long time. Even as a child I ate/was fed processed & high fat foods. I actually have a picture of me when I was about 3 eating a bag of M&M's with what I like the refer as M&M juice running down my chin. lol

To this day M&M's are still my favorite candy. :wubu:


----------



## Teresa (Apr 11, 2008)

Most of my family on my mothers side are fat to some degree. I'm probably the largest in my family. I think the reason I'm fat is genetics. 

Years ago (I think I was about 18) I saw or read somewhere that you can find out things about yourself by asking a question over and over right before you go to sleep and that you'll dream the answer. I tried it. I asked myself why I was unable to lose weight. This was back when I was on a diet almost constantly. I went to sleep asking that question and I dreamed I was walking down my neighborhood road and came to a house I'd never seen before but I knew it was mine and it had a german shepherd in the yard. You could tell it was barking, but no sound came out. I wondered why it was like that and it came into my mind that it was a quiet protection. 

Being fat kept men from me without me having to be overt in keeping them away. I grew up in a dysfunctional home and had a fear of having a relationship so the dream made sense to me. 

Teresa


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, even though everyone on my mom's side is overweight, I could say genetics, but it's because I tend to eat a lot... I'm a boy, what do you expect?


----------



## g-squared (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm not sure but i must have done something to really screw up my metabolism, because i'm active in football, wrestling, and track at high school, and i weigh just under 270. I dont drink soda, well maybe like a bottle a week, and at school i typically get salads for lunch, even if it's only cuz there's no one in that line.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 12, 2008)

because right now I choose to be this way, if I really wanted to be different from how I am I would change maybe some day I will, but now I am what I am


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 13, 2008)

I would love to say that there's some logical explination for my fatness, but there really isn't--I was born this way. I was over 10 pounds at birth, with wide shoulders and a large frame. I was on my first diet by age 3, and went through a long cycle of them until age 22 when, upon realizing that the diets were making my health WORSE instead of BETTER, I said "f**k it." I'm sure my metabolism is screwed up as a result.


----------



## Thazdude (Apr 14, 2008)

Because I love to :eat1: as well as cook and my girl is infatuated with my love handles.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Apr 14, 2008)

loves2laugh said:


> what i mean is - what is the cause of your weight?



Pretty simple...

EATING TOO MUCH AND NOT EXERCISING


----------

